# 6th Street Dam Question???



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

I was just wondering how well casting hardware produces below the dam? What kinds work best spoons, spinners, etc? 
Also what is the best way to rig spawn sacks to prevent snagging too often and to keep them from falling off? 
Thanks in advanced!


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Many years ago when I worked 2nd shift, we would get to the river around midnight. Used to wade up near the dam and then just work rapalas back and forth in the center run. Salmon, steel, smallies, and even a couple eyes. Been years since I have fished down there. Also have casted from the east wall with much less success, but have hooked fish there as well.


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't fish 6th st dam. But I do enjoy going down and watching. The other day I watched a guy about half way between the dam and the overpass standing in the middle of the river casting hardware. He seemed to switch back and forth between a spoon and a crank. He went 4 for 6 in about 1.5 hours while most guys in the dam never hooked up.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

There's lots of different plugs, spoons, and spinners that will draw a strike if it passes through a willing fish's strike zone. When the fish are in, your retrieve may pass through several strike zones on every cast. 
Most people's favorite is the one they've caught fish on, and there are some that seem to produce consistently, but there's no magic lure. Maximize your efforts by using lures that cast well with your rig and spend a lot of time in the water. 
Go fishing, try stuff, catch fish.
IMHO, the best way to fish bags without snagging is to hang them two feet under a float.
Good luck.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

_The other day I watched a guy about half way between the dam and the overpass standing in the middle of the river casting hardware._

_Maximize your efforts by using lures that cast well with your rig and spend a lot of time in the water. _

The two above posts are right on. The center run always seems to hold fish, and that's we liked rapalas. We could just let out 100 feet of line and let the current work our plugs. Let out a little line, work it back in a ways, move it ten feet over and repeat.

Fishing the boils is productive too, just a different kind of fishing.


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

Caught this steelie on a spoon below all the guys flossing at the dam










Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rcleofly (Feb 18, 2012)

Nice shirt bro!


----------



## mikeznewaygo (Sep 19, 2011)

huh?


----------



## RJEgolf (Jan 23, 2013)

rcleofly said:


> Nice shirt bro!


Ahahaha!!!


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice fish... if ya run out of bait you could always trim a little off the sleeve, im sure that would be good for a steelie or two...


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

if moneys not a prob ,stock up on all...spinners produce best,the rest all work,when crossing to quarry drop a plug back and take your time,AND HOLD ON to your pole.these type hits are the most powerful.use kos in deepest holes along with cleos.sometimes cleos can be drifted into waters that are beat to a froth by spinners and one will hammer it(,these takes are also wristwrenching sometimes).sometimes plugs in runs,crossing current.usually die hards make their own spinners,for a tenth of the cost.do this and you wont be afraid to throw five dollar bills in the line balls.watch everybody,talk to em,thats the best way to learn 6th str,and they will come  spinners work anywhere ,anytime, fished properly,best quartered downriver,if fishing deeper water let lures sink a bit.you can trust me on this,they WILL come......gl


----------



## concentroutin (Jan 7, 2014)

Good general hardware advice right there, Slowpaya. When I fished that stretch hard from 98' to say 07', I always threw hardware. It took me the better part of a year to land my first steel (not ashamed), but after that I took off and have had many decent days there. Spinners, plugs, spoons and stick baits all have their place. Observe everything, LEARN THE RIVER - especially during low water, be patient and get away from the crowds. Spawn and chuck-n'-duck guys will clean your clock on many days, but on occasion the roles will reverse and you will be smiling form ear to ear. Be safe and enjoy!


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the advise! 
How is the run going? Are there still Kings being caught? When do the steel run?


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

mikeznewaygo said:


> Caught this steelie on a spoon below all the guys flossing at the dam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome..:thumbup:

Sent from my S5


----------



## YMInotfishing13 (Mar 9, 2011)

I take back the last question I asked about the steelhead.. Nice fish!


----------

